# Fasting for 3 days



## Fat Lars (26 Jan 2022)

I woke up this morning in a very good mood. I had a great meal last night so I've decided this morning that as all the parts of my pschye and physical condition are in a good place then I can take on a 3 day fast.


----------



## shep (26 Jan 2022)

Fat Lars said:


> I woke up this morning in a very good mood. I had a great meal last night so I've decided this morning that as all the parts of my pschye and physical condition are in a good place then I can take on a 3 day fast.


Why?


----------



## Fat Lars (26 Jan 2022)

shep said:


> Why?


When you do a fast there are rules you have to follow. Unfortunately number one on the list is you are not allowed to give a reason. Sorry.


----------



## cougie uk (26 Jan 2022)

Weird and potentially harmful thing to do.


----------



## annedonnelly (26 Jan 2022)

I think from another thread the OP does this often. It's not something I'd want to do.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (26 Jan 2022)

Is this total absence of eating or more like the 5:2 diet where your restrict the calories on fast days?


----------



## Fat Lars (26 Jan 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Is this total absence of eating or more like the 5:2 diet where your restrict the calories on fast days?


The 5.2 diet is where you eat what you would normally eat for 5 days of the week. On the other 2 days (not consecutive days) you eat far fewer calories or nothing at all for 24 hours.
I am doing a 3 consecutive day fast which means no food at all for 72 hours. I can drink water and black coffee. The health benefits are off the wall good for you and a side effect is weight loss. I am quite strict keto anyway and it helps to be already fat adapted. I already do the 5.2 diet on keto where for 2 days a week I fast for 24 hours.
It's not for everyone. Paradoxically you do not feel hungry all the time. There are moments when you feel hungry and that's around meal times. And thats as a result of a hormone I think it's called Ghrelin that tells the body to eat. Physically the body can keep going without eating for many months under medical supervision.
It's cheap. (obviously) and is one of the best things you can do to boost your immune system. And after all we all need that to be the case in a pandemic or endemic virus situation.


----------



## Blue Hills (26 Jan 2022)

Fat Lars said:


> The 5.2 diet is where you eat what you would normally eat for 5 days of the week. On the other 2 days (not consecutive days) you eat far fewer calories or nothing at all for 24 hours.
> I am doing a 3 consecutive day fast which means no food at all for 72 hours. I can drink water and black coffee. The health benefits are off the wall good for you and a side effect is weight loss. I am quite strict keto anyway and it helps to be already fat adapted. I already do the 5.2 diet on keto where for 2 days a week I fast for 24 hours.
> It's not for everyone. Paradoxically you do not feel hungry all the time. There are moments when you feel hungry and that's around meal times. And thats as a result of a hormone I think it's called Ghrelin that tells the body to eat. Physically the body can keep going without eating for many months under medical supervision.
> It's cheap. (obviously) and is one of the best things you can do to boost your immune system. And after all we all need that to be the case in a pandemic or endemic virus situation.


what do you do during these 3 days?
what sort of activity/activities?


----------



## Fat Lars (26 Jan 2022)

Blue Hills said:


> what do you do during these 3 days?
> what sort of activity/activities?


It is definitely to do all things normally. When the insulin levels inevitably drop then Human Growth Hormone (HGH) rises. As one goes up the other one drops and v.v. When we are young HGH is helping to develop the body but lowers as we get older. This afternoon I'll be doing HIIT and some resistance training which is essentially on an empty stomach. Energy levels should remain very high. The body is burning mainly fat for fuel, and some glucose as well. On day 2 and day 3 I'll be missing out on doing any training as I would normally do.

I'll eat again slowly at first on Friday around 5.00pm. Initially some 5% Greek Yoghurt around 45 minuts before the main meal. TBH the last time on the morning of Day 3, I experienced some energy loss but was determined to see it through as I knew the wonderful things going on inside my body would stop if I eat. I'll do my normal weights on Saturday and then on Sunday wow. Amazing energy levels and a new set of white blood cells.


----------



## fossyant (26 Jan 2022)

cougie uk said:


> Weird and potentially harmful thing to do.


Unless its a 'ride your bike fast' for three days.


----------



## fossyant (26 Jan 2022)

Exercise and a sensible diet are far better for your body, and not mucking about making yourself miserable. Fuel to ride and have fun.


----------



## Fat Lars (26 Jan 2022)

Having fun is what I'm about. Isn't Life great !


----------



## T4tomo (26 Jan 2022)

Fat Lars said:


> Unfortunately number one on the list is you are not allowed to give a reason. Sorry.


I know I've seen the fat club film.


----------



## matticus (26 Jan 2022)

How do you tell when a keto fan is starting a fast?

It's not hard, because ...


----------



## Rusty Nails (26 Jan 2022)

Fat Lars said:


> Having fun is what I'm about. Isn't Life great !


Life is what you make it.

Loving your signature line.


----------



## Fat Lars (26 Jan 2022)

Rusty Nails said:


> Life is what you make it.
> 
> Loving your signature line.


Needed tweeking. Much better now.


----------



## Rusty Nails (26 Jan 2022)

Fat Lars said:


> Needed tweeking. Much better now.


It's a good game.


----------



## KnittyNorah (26 Jan 2022)

Fat Lars said:


> and a new set of white blood cells


Huh? Where did you get this idea from? And why would you even _want_ an entire new set of white blood cells, given that a high granulocyte (immature white cells) count is not usually detected in healthy adults (except in pregnancy).


----------



## Fat Lars (26 Jan 2022)

KnittyNorah said:


> Huh? Where did you get this idea from? And why would you even _want_ an entire new set of white blood cells, given that a high granulocyte (immature white cells) count is not usually detected in healthy adults (except in pregnancy).



At about the 16 hour mark or so of fasting the body begins to enter a process called Autophagy. 
Autophagy clears up damaged cells by using them as fuel. Stem cells will produce new cells. The overall effect is anti aging and regeneration.
I wouldn't recommend it for you. No offence but from what I've seen of you, you don't appear to have the personality to sustain it. In order to keep to the three days of fasting you need an even disposition and self discipline and determination. It's a tough ask if you believe in it. I f you don't well?
So anti-aging and regeneration. I've done it before so have first hand experience of the benefits.


----------



## ianbarton (26 Jan 2022)

Fat Lars said:


> I woke up this morning in a very good mood. I had a great meal last night so I've decided this morning that as all the parts of my pschye and physical condition are in a good place then I can take on a 3 day fast.


After my bowel cancer operation, my bowel went into a spasm and basically stopped working, so if I ate anything I was sick soon after. I couldn't eat anything for about 5 days. After 24hrs I stopped feeling hungry and it was about 5 days before I could eat anything solid. I lost about 10kg over a couple of weeks. I wouldn't recommend it as a method of losing weight


----------



## Rusty Nails (26 Jan 2022)

Fat Lars said:


> At about the 16 hour mark or so of fasting the body begins to enter a process called Autophagy.
> Autophagy clears up damaged cells by using them as fuel. Stem cells will produce new cells. The overall effect is anti aging and regeneration. I wouldn't recommend it for you. No offence but from what I've seen of you, you don't appear to have the personality to sustain it. In order to keep to the three days of fasting you need an even disposition and self discipline and determination. It's a tough ask if you believe in it. I f you don't well?
> So anti-aging and *regeneration. I've done it befor*e so have first hand experience of the benefits.


You are Doctor Who aicmfp.

How old are you in human years?


----------



## Fat Lars (26 Jan 2022)

Rusty Nails said:


> You are Doctor Who aicmfp.
> 
> How old are you in human years?




You're alright Rusty Nails. It's a pleasure to make your acquaintance


----------



## Fat Lars (26 Jan 2022)

ianbarton said:


> After my bowel cancer operation, my bowel went into a spasm and basically stopped working, so if I ate anything I was sick soon after. I couldn't eat anything for about 5 days. After 24hrs I stopped feeling hungry and it was about 5 days before I could eat anything solid. I lost about 10kg over a couple of weeks. I wouldn't recommend it as a method of losing weight


Awful for you but if you needed to lose the weight a silver lining I guess.

Not quite as bad as that but back in 1989 I caught Hepatitis A. 
The Liver doesn't function properly and your body turns yellow. You get yellow eyes and everything you eat tastes of bile. It's virtually Impossible to eat anything at all and keep it down. It took 3 months to fully recover. I must have looked skeletal


----------



## Arrowfoot (27 Jan 2022)

KnittyNorah said:


> Huh? Where did you get this idea from? And why would you even _want_ an entire new set of white blood cells, given that a high granulocyte (immature white cells) count is not usually detected in healthy adults (except in pregnancy).


I am sure you remember OP from the Covid thread and his medical research contributions.


----------



## Arrowfoot (27 Jan 2022)

Fat Lars said:


> At about the 16 hour mark or so of fasting the body begins to enter a process called Autophagy.
> Autophagy clears up damaged cells by using them as fuel. Stem cells will produce new cells. The overall effect is anti aging and regeneration.
> I wouldn't recommend it for you. No offence but from what I've seen of you, you don't appear to have the personality to sustain it. In order to keep to the three days of fasting you need an even disposition and self discipline and determination. It's a tough ask if you believe in it. I f you don't well?
> So anti-aging and regeneration. I've done it before so have first hand experience of the benefits.


This is the second thread that you have been dispensing questionable medical content. My worry is that someone might actually take it.


----------



## Fat Lars (27 Jan 2022)

Arrowfoot said:


> This is the second thread that you have been dispensing questionable medical content. My worry is that someone might actually take it.


All questions answered and pronouncements made with documentary proof from reputable sources as I recall. No one is being asked to do what I am doing or take medical advice here or anywhere else come to that. In fact I I've been careful to say it's not for everyone and refer to your own doctor.

Oh and BTW the point of order that the mods were invoking from the "miserable bunch" to stop me posting anymore on the subject was to do with medical advice and not political at all. I had had enough anyway and TBH had already decided to end my contributions to it.
Thank you for giving me the opportunity to say this. I'm not one for complaining to the moderators about anything. I'll leave that to the "Whiners"


----------



## Fat Lars (27 Jan 2022)

I'm away to my bed again I can feel a whistle coming on. Blast it's that dreaded "Colonel Bogie" .

Isn't Life great!!


----------



## Fat Lars (27 Jan 2022)

Wow I've just weighed myself and I've lost 3lbs so far. Last meal was Tuesday evening. I miss my cup of tea first thing though


----------



## bonzobanana (27 Jan 2022)

I'm also doing a 3 day fast although I do have double cream in my coffee with stevia sweeteners but its a very small amount of double cream (double cream has fat but very low sugars so is unlikely to spike insulin in most people). I think 3 days fasting is not only safe but actually hugely beneficial as the body does a sort of mot on itself allowing more repair and improvements. The human body was never meant to have 3 meals a day with snacks in between in nature food is far less regular. My 3 day fast ends tomorrow morning. I set myself a target of losing 16kgs in January and hoping to achieve that or very close to it. Last weigh in I did I'd got to about 11kg lost or just over a week ago so I increased the 2 day fast of last week to 3 days this week. Combining fasting with walking and use of an exercise bike helps accelerate the weight loss. I'm not going to pretend its all fat loss though. We all know after over-eating at christmas the exhaust system can get a bit jammed up and fasting allows the body to clear up that which accounts for a good percentage of the weight loss.

I don't know how true it is but it was rumoured that John Wayne had 40lbs of fecal matter in his body when he died as the pain killers he took for his cancer caused huge constipation.

If I was guessing I'd probably achieve maybe 5-7kgs of actual fat loss over the month. That's roughly what my simple calculations predict based on my daily calorie needs, the exercise I've done and the very low calorie intake. I'm 6'2" with a rugby player build so my best weight is about 100kg. My so called smart scales states I have a weight of about 80kg without any fat allowing for my muscle mass. So I'm looking to get to 95-100kg.


----------



## T4tomo (27 Jan 2022)

Fat Lars said:


> Wow I've just weighed myself and I've lost 3lbs so far. Last meal was Tuesday evening. I miss my cup of tea first thing though


That's undoubtedly loss of faecal matter.. .You do appear to be spouting it.👍

Anyone else had the thought: "Is this the return of Drago?"


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Jan 2022)

Today is my wedding anniversary. 49 years. Crap


----------



## classic33 (27 Jan 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Today is my wedding anniversary. 49 years. Crap


One short of the Silver.

Enjoy the day.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (27 Jan 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Today is my wedding anniversary. 49 years. Crap



You get less for murder 😒


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Jan 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> You get less for murder 😒




Oops. Posted itself in the wrong place


----------



## Fat Lars (27 Jan 2022)

T4tomo said:


> That's undoubtedly loss of faecal matter.. .You do appear to be spouting it.👍
> 
> Anyone else had the thought: "Is this the return of Drago?"


Undoubtedly sir.

I'm full of it. (i.e.sh1t). lets not beat about the bush call a spade a spade eh?

I'm also as fit as a fiddle. Weigh what I did as a (skinny) teenager. Take no meds whatsoever. Must be doing something right.
You can at least say that my shoot is of the highest quality. Give me that at least.

BTW How's yourself. What are you full of?


----------



## Fat Lars (27 Jan 2022)

bonzobanana said:


> I'm also doing a 3 day fast although I do have double cream in my coffee with stevia sweeteners but its a very small amount of double cream (double cream has fat but very low sugars so is unlikely to spike insulin in most people). I think 3 days fasting is not only safe but actually hugely beneficial as the body does a sort of mot on itself allowing more repair and improvements. The human body was never meant to have 3 meals a day with snacks in between in nature food is far less regular. My 3 day fast ends tomorrow morning. I set myself a target of losing 16kgs in January and hoping to achieve that or very close to it. Last weigh in I did I'd got to about 11kg lost or just over a week ago so I increased the 2 day fast of last week to 3 days this week. Combining fasting with walking and use of an exercise bike helps accelerate the weight loss. I'm not going to pretend its all fat loss though. We all know after over-eating at christmas the exhaust system can get a bit jammed up and fasting allows the body to clear up that which accounts for a good percentage of the weight loss.
> 
> I don't know how true it is but it was rumoured that John Wayne had 40lbs of fecal matter in his body when he died as the pain killers he took for his cancer caused huge constipation.
> 
> If I was guessing I'd probably achieve maybe 5-7kgs of actual fat loss over the month. That's roughly what my simple calculations predict based on my daily calorie needs, the exercise I've done and the very low calorie intake. I'm 6'2" with a rugby player build so my best weight is about 100kg. My so called smart scales states I have a weight of about 80kg without any fat allowing for my muscle mass. So I'm looking to get to 95-100kg.


That's great. A huge well done. From my experience the smart scales use an algorithm which is very broad brush to calculate body composition so not entirely accurate, but a good guide. The tape measure around the waist is a good indicator. Keep it up.


----------



## bonzobanana (27 Jan 2022)

Fat Lars said:


> That's great. A huge well done. From my experience the smart scales use an algorithm which is very broad brush to calculate body composition so not entirely accurate, but a good guide. The tape measure around the waist is a good indicator. Keep it up.


Thanks, although it feels like this thread is a bit of a hostile crowd when it comes to fasting. I totally understand though the need for a long term lifestyle change when I get to my ideal weight for me but I see fasting as part of that just because of the huge health benefits of the occasional fasting.


----------



## Fat Lars (27 Jan 2022)

bonzobanana said:


> Thanks, although it feels like this thread is a bit of a hostile crowd when it comes to fasting. I totally understand though the need for a long term lifestyle change when I get to my ideal weight for me but I see fasting as part of that just because of the huge health benefits of the occasional fasting.


I had better explain. There is another thread in this section re the Coronavirus. There was a difference of opinion that's all. As a result I am no longer able to post on that thread. I won the debate. They called in the moderator as they couldn't handle the truth.

So it's not the message, its the messenger they're after.


----------



## classic33 (27 Jan 2022)

Fat Lars said:


> I had better explain. There is another thread in this section re the Coronavirus. There was a difference of opinion that's all. As a result I am no longer able to post on that thread. I won the debate. They called in the moderator as they couldn't handle the truth.


Who are "they"?


----------



## Fat Lars (27 Jan 2022)

classic33 said:


> Who are "they"?


How the hell do i know? I haven't got a direct line to the moderators. Have you?

I wouldn't be surprised if you were one of them that's for sure. Your post brought up the references to facebook Youtube and twitter and reputable sources, when that only applied to Medical Advice of which I was giving none. Also Anti Vax conspiracies. But I've already stated that I'm pro Vax. I've had 3 jabs and recommend everyone to get vaccinated. So where did that Anti Vax label come from. Not from anything I posted.

Edit: look this is getting really silly. Every time there is an exchange you guys come off worse. You can't handle the truth.. Simple as


----------



## Fat Lars (27 Jan 2022)

bonzobanana said:


> Thanks, although it feels like this thread is a bit of a hostile crowd when it comes to fasting. I totally understand though the need for a long term lifestyle change when I get to my ideal weight for me but I see fasting as part of that just because of the huge health benefits of the occasional fasting.


That's the conundrum. Getting there to your ideal weight is one thing but how do you stay there? There is a big difference to what you and I are doing compared to dieting. Diets do not work. Every diet succeeds for an initial epriod and is followed by weight gain and more. Restricting calories but keeping to the same meal times and snacking reduces the metabolic rate so after the initial successful weight loss the indiviidual has to continue eating sparsely to keep their weight level. The key is insulin. By eating all the time even not very much then insulin levels remain elevated.

With fasting the body loses inflammation and the insulin levels fall throuh the floor, a very healthy process as you correctly pointed out. Totally different scenario. So when you reach your target weight you will find that your habits are there. I skip breakfast and don't eat until after 2.00 pm. I eat until I'm full. Don't feel hungry. If I do feel hungry then I will eat..

My target was 12 stone 7 lbs when I started IF, and my weight was virtually 14 stone even on a keto diet. I cut out the cappucino coffee and introduced double cream as you do yourself. Within 3 months I've got down past my target to 12 stone 1lb. Unbelievable. I'm fasting and eating keto for health reasons but you have to take the weight loss as a definite bonus. I feel great I really do.


----------



## Fat Lars (27 Jan 2022)

classic33 said:


> Who are "they"?


OK a direct question.

Did you notify the Mods about the thread in question?


----------



## classic33 (27 Jan 2022)

Fat Lars said:


> OK a direct question.
> 
> Did you notify the Mods about the thread in question?


About the dubious medical content you posted, yes.

Now, Who are they?


----------



## Fat Lars (27 Jan 2022)

Enough !!


----------



## Fat Lars (27 Jan 2022)

Ole Ole OleOle Ole Ole Ole !!


----------



## Fat Lars (27 Jan 2022)

Isn't Life Great !!


----------



## Speicher (27 Jan 2022)

*MOD NOTE*

This thread is now temporarily locked.


----------

